# أفضل اسطوانة ويندوز Windows SiCo XP SP3 v3.0 برابط واحد



## sasa.melad (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*أفضل اسطوانة ويندوز Windows SiCo XP SP3 v3.0 برابط واحد*​
الاصدار الثالث من الويندوز SiCoXP







نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*هذا الاصدار الاخير كامل **فنسخة الويندوز لم يتم ازالة اى من مكوناتها الاصليه والمعروفه للجميع*
*و انا جريتها قبل سنة لاكني أزلتها بعد ان قررت استعمال اللينكس*
*لاكن شائت الاحوال ان أعود للويندوز و **لحد الساعة** لم أجد **نسخة افضل منها *








​



لتنصيب البرامج الملحقة اختر الخيار الثالث 







نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*شاشة اختيار البرامج*







سطح المكتب 






نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*والبرامج هى كالتالى*
*Adobe Flash Player*
*Java Runtime*
*NET. *****Work 2*
*ShockWave Player*
*SiCo-XP Tools*
*TuneUp Utilities*
*Unlocker*
*Deamon Tools*
*Image Burn*
*Nero Burning*
*Irfan View*
*Ultra Iso*
*Multimedia Storm Codecs*
*WinAmp*
*Damn Info Viewer*
*Folder ICO*
*FoxIT Reader*
*L.Clock*
*Power Menu*
*Rename Master*
*Task Switch-XP*
*Virtual M.Glass*
*WindowPaper*
*WinRaR*
*Internet Download Manager*
*MSN Live Messenger*
*Yahoo Messenger*
*Vypress Chat*
*C.PORTS*
*LOOK 'n' Stop FireWall*
*Nod32 AntiVirus*
*SiCoXP Mouse Pointers*
*Windows Process Explorer*

*نأتى الان للتحميل *


*برابط واحد *

بحجم 644 ميقا​

http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=YCXBHY4L
اخوكم باسم


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا أخى باسم

الرب يباركك


----------

